

Sun Opens Startup Program to Early-Stage Companies in Canada, France and Germany - muriithi
http://www.sun.com/aboutsun/pr/2008-01/sunflash.20080128.2.xml

======
tphyahoo
Not an incubator, a program that hosts events and gives early stage companies
deals on Sun equipment.

Still, nice that the european startup scene gets some love.

